# All tail lights are now also brake lights ?



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Would love to see a how to on this mod. Great job, I am interested in this!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great, I had been debating doing this for awhile but had not gotten around to looking at the wiring that is in it. Was also considering about going to to the LED lights which I assume dont need the extra wires. Any pictures of the walkthrough would be greatley appreciated.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

That looks great. Honestly the trunk tail lights are kind of useless IMO as they're not used for reverse, turning, or braking. But I will say that our cars would probably look silly with just the outside two, so they serve a purpose afterall, even if its just for looks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have Cruise control? I once lost both stop lights on my Commodore and the Cruise wouldn't work until I replaced the globes. Would the changes have any affect on cars with Cruise Control?


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

I'd love to see a how to on this as well - I'd really like to get my Korean tail lights working as they're intended. They have two separate lights - LED's to operate as night running lights and then the normal bulbs which are supposed to act as brake lights. Right now they're both just wired as running lights...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I would Imagine that all you have to do is splice into the wires that are connected to the outside lights and then connect them to the inner lights.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> I would Imagine that all you have to do is splice into the wires that are connected to the outside lights and then connect them to the inner lights.


Only cause I havnt looked yet, Are the light sockets on the trunk side designed to just push the brake wire into it, or do you have to replace the socket that holds the lights. I tend to believe that its the same setup as the outer lights minus the brake wire due to the light already being a brake and running light. I will have to look tommorow when I get home. I will take photo's when I get around to doing mine, since I dont think I can come up with enough money to get the new LED lights that are coming out that I really want.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Do you have Cruise control? I once lost both stop lights on my Commodore and the Cruise wouldn't work until I replaced the globes. Would the changes have any affect on cars with Cruise Control?


I had a similar experience with half the bulb not working(the turn signal) on my 2004 Chevy Cavalier. The cruise worked great until I tried to use my left blinker(the one that was out), instantly the cruise would kick off. 

As soon as I replaced the bulb the cruise worked great for 50,000+ more miles until I got rid of the car.


----------



## Cruze'n Moose (Mar 28, 2013)

The bulb socket will accept a third terminal. Now as I didn't have the proper insert, after removing the weather plug, I drilled a hole, opening the area where the terminal would normally slide into. 
Then ran a wire, through the weather plug, and into the terminal and soldered it to the far left lower contact (when looking at the bulb socket from the top, wires facing you). 
Now GM was so kind enough to wire the running light socket backwards. (As for the running lights, it makes no difference as to which wire is pos or neg)
So, unplug the bulb harness from the body plug attached to the trunk, them remove and re-insert the terminal wires opposite from stock (a pin works great to remove the inserted connector). 

Run both left and right brake light wires through the corrugated tubing and connect the left "new" brake light to the RED wire at the left tail light body plug harness. 
Connect the "new" right brake light to the harness on the right taillight body plug, having run the right side wire with the factory wiring. 

Wow that was wordy. Hope you all get the idea. Sorry for the lack of pics. I'll have some from the next cruze that gets done. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Heads up on the wire coloring, as Crze'n Moose stated Chevy swapped the wire coloring. I noticed mine at the plug on the trunk. On the vehicle side, the negative is black and the positive is brown. On the light side it turns to the black wire being positive and the blue wire being the negative. 


I can say getting into the pigtail was a lot harder than I thought it was going to be and I ended just changing all the connectors out to a straight wire (great suggestion about drilling a hole out) and soldered them in. It is a night and day difference on the amount of light that is given off in comparison to stock.


----------



## Cruze'n Moose (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy it worked out for ya AP! 
Something gm should've done in the first place. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Cruze'n Moose said:


> Happy it worked out for ya AP!
> Something gm should've done in the first place.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I never understood why they didn't, it was $1.00 in wire, from my 100 ft roll so it would have been like .02 cents a car for them and the safety aspect doubles. I'm glad you posted this cause I wanted to do it for so long by needed encouragement to get on the project to see if could even be done. Thanks again for the walk through!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^one of you two gonna throw up progress pics, im confused lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I forgot to take photos during this mod and when I secured the two halts of the pigtail I used a glue to hold it firm so I cannot get any at this point. I can take one of the where the wires attach at the connector but its only going to show the color in the wires changing as I described earlier. I will see if I have an extra pigtail laying around that is similar that I can grab photos of. I had planned on takin photos but started it half way through the night and due to the heat and hummidity I forgot to grab the camera.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

If you got anything just to get a ref. point that works for me. I'm leaning towards doing this as well since i tinted my tails.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a quick video of them working at night. I need to invest in a tail light bulb socket to do a step by step wright up. 

2013 cruze rear center brake lights - YouTube


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

i have everything but headlights in led on my car and my turn signals hyperflash (because i dont feel like installing resistors) but i have absolutely no issues including cruise, except for the dic telling me i have turn bulbs out but it goes away when you go over 10 mph.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Is there an actual how to any where on this with photos and better description?

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

No, Sadley no one has gone forwarded to doing this and taking photo's at the same time. It is fairly easy to do if you have prior experience with electrical.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone converted the circles to turn signals and made the 2 bottom lights reverse yet? Anyone figure out why GM used dual filament bulbs in a single filament setup for the trunk lights? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Has anyone converted the circles to turn signals and made the 2 bottom lights reverse yet? Anyone figure out why GM used dual filament bulbs in a single filament setup for the trunk lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Yes the round lights on the trunk are what we are discussing. A few of us have done the wiring to make them brake lights also. I don't know anyone that has messed with the reverse lights yet though.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Has anyone converted the circles to turn signals and made the 2 bottom lights reverse yet? Anyone figure out why GM used dual filament bulbs in a single filament setup for the trunk lights?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Now that sounds fun. Couple of LED rings and that would be slick. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I want this mod too. 

I hope someone posts a step-by-step how-to with pictures. 

My brain gets confused without pictures. :grin:


cheers!
phantom


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

> Anyone figure out why GM used dual filament bulbs in a single filament setup for the trunk lights?


 

My guess is it has to do with safety/cost. Depending on the wiring set-up "series, parallel, or combination" circuits. Think of old Christmas tree lights when one went out they all went out. A dual filament bulb could have also saved on costs for both wiring and acquisition (they simply pulled from a current parts bin).


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Heyo!

Sorry to necro-bump but there ain't no other topics on the matter.

Anyone else successfully perform this mod? care to share pics, if possible?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

.Cody said:


> Heyo!
> 
> Sorry to necro-bump but there ain't no other topics on the matter.
> 
> Anyone else successfully perform this mod? care to share pics, if possible?


They must have been deleted by the former writers...


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> They must have been deleted by the former writers...


ha you're a funny guy. why don't you go made a thread to bash stuff.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

.Cody said:


> ha you're a funny guy. why don't you go made a thread to bash stuff.


Here you go: 

*The Badlands*
Perfect spot for ya.


----------

